# Hypocrisy of Free Speech



## Alt_Ascendant

In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick. 
Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater. 
Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot. 
Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.


No one should hold Kap to the standard of a potential POTUS. Only someone illiterate would think this is a good thing.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> No one should hold Kap to the standard of a potential POTUS. Only someone illiterate would think this is a good thing.
Click to expand...

 So...what you're saying is that American's running for political office should be held to a higher standard, eh? Tell that to Comey and Clinton's gross negligence. Are you going to condemn Clinton for slamming Sanders supporters? I seriously doubt you will.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> No one should hold Kap to the standard of a potential POTUS. Only someone illiterate would think this is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...what you're saying is that American's running for political office should be held to a higher standard, eh? Tell that to Comey and Clinton's gross negligence. Are you going to condemn Clinton for slamming Sanders supporters? I seriously doubt you will.
Click to expand...

Yes thats what I am saying. Matter of fact most intelligent people believe this also.  BTW Kap didnt disrespect the flag you dummy. He disrespected the racist anthem that is played while that flag is being displayed. At least know what you are talking about next OK?


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> No one should hold Kap to the standard of a potential POTUS. Only someone illiterate would think this is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...what you're saying is that American's running for political office should be held to a higher standard, eh? Tell that to Comey and Clinton's gross negligence. Are you going to condemn Clinton for slamming Sanders supporters? I seriously doubt you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thats what I am saying. Matter of fact most intelligent people believe this also.  BTW Kap didnt disrespect the flag you dummy. He disrespected the racist anthem that is played *white* that flag is being displayed. At least know what you are talking about next OK?
Click to expand...

Just because I find your typo funny, I went ahead and bolded it. Way to bring race into it. 

Anyway, where was I? Oh yes, dealing with your ad hominem insults. The flag isn't racist. Please, do explain to me how it is. I would love to hear this. 
And what is the anthem entitled? What was it...? Oh yes! Star-Spangled Banner! *mock horror* It's about the flag! Oh no!
Disrespecting the anthem is disrespecting our flag, and our great nation.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Alt_Ascendant said:


> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.


Uh... they are held to the same standards.  Everytime someone makes a controversial statement, a bunch of people get butthurt about it.  Do you need the NFL to be a safe space for you little snowflake?


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

TheOldSchool said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... they are held to the same standards.  Everytime someone makes a controversial statement, a bunch of people get butthurt about it.  Do you need the NFL to be a safe space for you little snowflake?
Click to expand...

Me, need safe spaces? You're funny.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> No one should hold Kap to the standard of a potential POTUS. Only someone illiterate would think this is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...what you're saying is that American's running for political office should be held to a higher standard, eh? Tell that to Comey and Clinton's gross negligence. Are you going to condemn Clinton for slamming Sanders supporters? I seriously doubt you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thats what I am saying. Matter of fact most intelligent people believe this also.  BTW Kap didnt disrespect the flag you dummy. He disrespected the racist anthem that is played *white* that flag is being displayed. At least know what you are talking about next OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because I find your typo funny, I went ahead and bolded it. Way to bring race into it.
> 
> Anyway, where was I? Oh yes, dealing with your ad hominem insults. The flag isn't racist. Please, do explain to me how it is. I would love to hear this.
> And what is the anthem entitled? What was it...? Oh yes! Star-Spangled Banner! *mock horror* It's about the flag! Oh no!
> Disrespecting the anthem is disrespecting our flag, and our great nation.
Click to expand...

Who told you the flag was racist? I guess reading isnt your strong suit is it?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Alt_Ascendant said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... they are held to the same standards.  Everytime someone makes a controversial statement, a bunch of people get butthurt about it.  Do you need the NFL to be a safe space for you little snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me, need safe spaces? You're funny.
Click to expand...

Oh so you were joking when you wrote that butthurt OP about some backup NFL player's free speech?  Okay cool.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> No one should hold Kap to the standard of a potential POTUS. Only someone illiterate would think this is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...what you're saying is that American's running for political office should be held to a higher standard, eh? Tell that to Comey and Clinton's gross negligence. Are you going to condemn Clinton for slamming Sanders supporters? I seriously doubt you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thats what I am saying. Matter of fact most intelligent people believe this also.  BTW Kap didnt disrespect the flag you dummy. He disrespected the racist anthem that is played *white* that flag is being displayed. At least know what you are talking about next OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because I find your typo funny, I went ahead and bolded it. Way to bring race into it.
> 
> Anyway, where was I? Oh yes, dealing with your ad hominem insults. The flag isn't racist. Please, do explain to me how it is. I would love to hear this.
> And what is the anthem entitled? What was it...? Oh yes! Star-Spangled Banner! *mock horror* It's about the flag! Oh no!
> Disrespecting the anthem is disrespecting our flag, and our great nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you the flag was racist? I guess reading isnt your strong suit is it?
Click to expand...

Ah, you are correct. I'm not wearing my glasses, so my sight's not the best right now.
Regardless, my point still stands. How is the anthem racist?


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should hold Kap to the standard of a potential POTUS. Only someone illiterate would think this is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> So...what you're saying is that American's running for political office should be held to a higher standard, eh? Tell that to Comey and Clinton's gross negligence. Are you going to condemn Clinton for slamming Sanders supporters? I seriously doubt you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thats what I am saying. Matter of fact most intelligent people believe this also.  BTW Kap didnt disrespect the flag you dummy. He disrespected the racist anthem that is played *white* that flag is being displayed. At least know what you are talking about next OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because I find your typo funny, I went ahead and bolded it. Way to bring race into it.
> 
> Anyway, where was I? Oh yes, dealing with your ad hominem insults. The flag isn't racist. Please, do explain to me how it is. I would love to hear this.
> And what is the anthem entitled? What was it...? Oh yes! Star-Spangled Banner! *mock horror* It's about the flag! Oh no!
> Disrespecting the anthem is disrespecting our flag, and our great nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you the flag was racist? I guess reading isnt your strong suit is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, you are correct. I'm not wearing my glasses, so my sight's not the best right now.
> Regardless, my point still stands. How is the anthem racist?
Click to expand...

You need to do some research. Dont bother me with questions that have already been answered kid.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

TheOldSchool said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... they are held to the same standards.  Everytime someone makes a controversial statement, a bunch of people get butthurt about it.  Do you need the NFL to be a safe space for you little snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me, need safe spaces? You're funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so you were joking when you wrote that butthurt OP about some backup NFL player's free speech?  Okay cool.
Click to expand...

Please, enlighten me about how it is a butthurt OP. The point wasn't even about Kaepernick. He's an example. The point was about media bias from both sides of the spectrum.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Everyone has their first amendment right to be as nasty, stupid, etc. as they want as long as they aren't directly contributing to the harm of others (like yelling fire in a crowded room). As well citizens have the right to call them out and protest or boycott them, etc.

What is wrong is actively preventing or trying to prevent one from exercising their first amendment right. Example:trying to force the NFL to prohibit players from kneeling.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Alt_Ascendant said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... they are held to the same standards.  Everytime someone makes a controversial statement, a bunch of people get butthurt about it.  Do you need the NFL to be a safe space for you little snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me, need safe spaces? You're funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so you were joking when you wrote that butthurt OP about some backup NFL player's free speech?  Okay cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, enlighten me about how it is a butthurt OP. The point wasn't even about Kaepernick. He's an example. The point was about media bias from both sides of the spectrum.
Click to expand...

The first half of your last sentence in the OP was good.  The rest was butthurt whining that could have been written by a tantrumming child in desperate need of a safe space.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...what you're saying is that American's running for political office should be held to a higher standard, eh? Tell that to Comey and Clinton's gross negligence. Are you going to condemn Clinton for slamming Sanders supporters? I seriously doubt you will.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats what I am saying. Matter of fact most intelligent people believe this also.  BTW Kap didnt disrespect the flag you dummy. He disrespected the racist anthem that is played *white* that flag is being displayed. At least know what you are talking about next OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because I find your typo funny, I went ahead and bolded it. Way to bring race into it.
> 
> Anyway, where was I? Oh yes, dealing with your ad hominem insults. The flag isn't racist. Please, do explain to me how it is. I would love to hear this.
> And what is the anthem entitled? What was it...? Oh yes! Star-Spangled Banner! *mock horror* It's about the flag! Oh no!
> Disrespecting the anthem is disrespecting our flag, and our great nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you the flag was racist? I guess reading isnt your strong suit is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, you are correct. I'm not wearing my glasses, so my sight's not the best right now.
> Regardless, my point still stands. How is the anthem racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some research. Dont bother me with questions that have already been answered kid.
Click to expand...


So one line in some long-forgotten third stanza condemns an entire piece? Besides, how is describing the demographics of any opposing army racist? He used "slaves". Big deal. He also talked about sending "hirelings" to the grave too, but is that racist against whites? No.  Stop being so over sensitive.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

WheelieAddict said:


> Everyone has their first amendment right to be as nasty, stupid, etc. as they want as long as they aren't directly contributing to the harm of others (like yelling fire in a crowded room). As well citizens have the right to call them out and protest or boycott them, etc.
> 
> What is wrong is actively preventing or trying to prevent one from exercising their first amendment right. Example:trying to force the NFL to prohibit players from kneeling.


Exactly. I despise Kaepernick's action, but I have never believed for an instant he should be forbidden to do so.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats what I am saying. Matter of fact most intelligent people believe this also.  BTW Kap didnt disrespect the flag you dummy. He disrespected the racist anthem that is played *white* that flag is being displayed. At least know what you are talking about next OK?
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I find your typo funny, I went ahead and bolded it. Way to bring race into it.
> 
> Anyway, where was I? Oh yes, dealing with your ad hominem insults. The flag isn't racist. Please, do explain to me how it is. I would love to hear this.
> And what is the anthem entitled? What was it...? Oh yes! Star-Spangled Banner! *mock horror* It's about the flag! Oh no!
> Disrespecting the anthem is disrespecting our flag, and our great nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you the flag was racist? I guess reading isnt your strong suit is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, you are correct. I'm not wearing my glasses, so my sight's not the best right now.
> Regardless, my point still stands. How is the anthem racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some research. Dont bother me with questions that have already been answered kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So one line in some long-forgotten third stanza condemns an entire piece? Besides, how is describing the demographics of any opposing army racist? He used "slaves". Big deal. He also talked about sending "hirelings" to the grave too, but is that racist against whites? No.  Stop being so over sensitive.
Click to expand...


Yes. It condemns the entire song written by a racist.  He owned slaves. He may be a hero to you whites but he and his song are typical representations of inbred white ideology.  His song deserves no respect and I give it none.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I find your typo funny, I went ahead and bolded it. Way to bring race into it.
> 
> Anyway, where was I? Oh yes, dealing with your ad hominem insults. The flag isn't racist. Please, do explain to me how it is. I would love to hear this.
> And what is the anthem entitled? What was it...? Oh yes! Star-Spangled Banner! *mock horror* It's about the flag! Oh no!
> Disrespecting the anthem is disrespecting our flag, and our great nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you the flag was racist? I guess reading isnt your strong suit is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, you are correct. I'm not wearing my glasses, so my sight's not the best right now.
> Regardless, my point still stands. How is the anthem racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some research. Dont bother me with questions that have already been answered kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So one line in some long-forgotten third stanza condemns an entire piece? Besides, how is describing the demographics of any opposing army racist? He used "slaves". Big deal. He also talked about sending "hirelings" to the grave too, but is that racist against whites? No.  Stop being so over sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It condemns the entire song written by a racist.  He owned slaves. He may be a hero to you whites but he and his song are typical representations of inbred white ideology.  His song deserves no respect and I give it none.
Click to expand...

George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, and Ben Franklin all owned slaves. Does that make them racist? Owning slaves was a generally acceptable part of society back then. Stonewall Jackson served as a Lieutenant General for the Confederacy and owned slaves. Do you see him as a racist?


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you the flag was racist? I guess reading isnt your strong suit is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you are correct. I'm not wearing my glasses, so my sight's not the best right now.
> Regardless, my point still stands. How is the anthem racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some research. Dont bother me with questions that have already been answered kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So one line in some long-forgotten third stanza condemns an entire piece? Besides, how is describing the demographics of any opposing army racist? He used "slaves". Big deal. He also talked about sending "hirelings" to the grave too, but is that racist against whites? No.  Stop being so over sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It condemns the entire song written by a racist.  He owned slaves. He may be a hero to you whites but he and his song are typical representations of inbred white ideology.  His song deserves no respect and I give it none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, and Ben Franklin all owned slaves. Does that make them racist? Owning slaves was a generally acceptable part of society back then. Stonewall Jackson served as a Lieutenant General for the Confederacy and owned slaves. Do you see him as a racist?
Click to expand...

Yes that makes them all racist dummy.  Do you have a link for Ben Franklin owning slaves?


----------



## bodecea

Alt_Ascendant said:


> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.


Who is saying the government should arrest your Messiah?   That's right....nobody.   If you could take a peek from under your white sheet for a bit to actually read the 1st Amendment, you'd find that people have the right to Free Speech, they do not have the right to be free of criticism from other free Americans.

You sound like a tiny handed guy who needs a safe space free from being picked on.


----------



## bodecea

Alt_Ascendant said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... they are held to the same standards.  Everytime someone makes a controversial statement, a bunch of people get butthurt about it.  Do you need the NFL to be a safe space for you little snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me, need safe spaces? You're funny.
Click to expand...

Apparently you do need a safe space.     Whaaaaaaa!   Stop criticizing!   Whaaaaaa!


----------



## bodecea

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you the flag was racist? I guess reading isnt your strong suit is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you are correct. I'm not wearing my glasses, so my sight's not the best right now.
> Regardless, my point still stands. How is the anthem racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some research. Dont bother me with questions that have already been answered kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So one line in some long-forgotten third stanza condemns an entire piece? Besides, how is describing the demographics of any opposing army racist? He used "slaves". Big deal. He also talked about sending "hirelings" to the grave too, but is that racist against whites? No.  Stop being so over sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It condemns the entire song written by a racist.  He owned slaves. He may be a hero to you whites but he and his song are typical representations of inbred white ideology.  His song deserves no respect and I give it none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, and Ben Franklin all owned slaves. Does that make them racist? Owning slaves was a generally acceptable part of society back then. Stonewall Jackson served as a Lieutenant General for the Confederacy and owned slaves. Do you see him as a racist?
Click to expand...

I see you are another con-servative who likes to live in the 18th and 19th century.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you are correct. I'm not wearing my glasses, so my sight's not the best right now.
> Regardless, my point still stands. How is the anthem racist?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do some research. Dont bother me with questions that have already been answered kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So one line in some long-forgotten third stanza condemns an entire piece? Besides, how is describing the demographics of any opposing army racist? He used "slaves". Big deal. He also talked about sending "hirelings" to the grave too, but is that racist against whites? No.  Stop being so over sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It condemns the entire song written by a racist.  He owned slaves. He may be a hero to you whites but he and his song are typical representations of inbred white ideology.  His song deserves no respect and I give it none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, and Ben Franklin all owned slaves. Does that make them racist? Owning slaves was a generally acceptable part of society back then. Stonewall Jackson served as a Lieutenant General for the Confederacy and owned slaves. Do you see him as a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that makes them all racist dummy.  Do you have a link for Ben Franklin owning slaves?
Click to expand...

Benjamin Franklin . Citizen Ben . Abolitionist | PBS
He owned a couple earlier in his life.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do some research. Dont bother me with questions that have already been answered kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So one line in some long-forgotten third stanza condemns an entire piece? Besides, how is describing the demographics of any opposing army racist? He used "slaves". Big deal. He also talked about sending "hirelings" to the grave too, but is that racist against whites? No.  Stop being so over sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It condemns the entire song written by a racist.  He owned slaves. He may be a hero to you whites but he and his song are typical representations of inbred white ideology.  His song deserves no respect and I give it none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, and Ben Franklin all owned slaves. Does that make them racist? Owning slaves was a generally acceptable part of society back then. Stonewall Jackson served as a Lieutenant General for the Confederacy and owned slaves. Do you see him as a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that makes them all racist dummy.  Do you have a link for Ben Franklin owning slaves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Benjamin Franklin . Citizen Ben . Abolitionist | PBS
> He owned a couple earlier in his life.
Click to expand...

Then he became an abolitionist right?  Sort of like that Bryrd guy?


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

bodecea said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you are correct. I'm not wearing my glasses, so my sight's not the best right now.
> Regardless, my point still stands. How is the anthem racist?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do some research. Dont bother me with questions that have already been answered kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So one line in some long-forgotten third stanza condemns an entire piece? Besides, how is describing the demographics of any opposing army racist? He used "slaves". Big deal. He also talked about sending "hirelings" to the grave too, but is that racist against whites? No.  Stop being so over sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It condemns the entire song written by a racist.  He owned slaves. He may be a hero to you whites but he and his song are typical representations of inbred white ideology.  His song deserves no respect and I give it none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, and Ben Franklin all owned slaves. Does that make them racist? Owning slaves was a generally acceptable part of society back then. Stonewall Jackson served as a Lieutenant General for the Confederacy and owned slaves. Do you see him as a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you are another con-servative who likes to live in the 18th and 19th century.
Click to expand...

I do appreciate my Southern heritage, yes, but by no means do I wish it back. Slavery was an abhorrent wrong and the America is better off without it. Having slaves did not make one a racist, however.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one line in some long-forgotten third stanza condemns an entire piece? Besides, how is describing the demographics of any opposing army racist? He used "slaves". Big deal. He also talked about sending "hirelings" to the grave too, but is that racist against whites? No.  Stop being so over sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It condemns the entire song written by a racist.  He owned slaves. He may be a hero to you whites but he and his song are typical representations of inbred white ideology.  His song deserves no respect and I give it none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, and Ben Franklin all owned slaves. Does that make them racist? Owning slaves was a generally acceptable part of society back then. Stonewall Jackson served as a Lieutenant General for the Confederacy and owned slaves. Do you see him as a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that makes them all racist dummy.  Do you have a link for Ben Franklin owning slaves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Benjamin Franklin . Citizen Ben . Abolitionist | PBS
> He owned a couple earlier in his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then he became an abolitionist right?  Sort of like that Bryrd guy?
Click to expand...

He did become an abolitionist, yes.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It condemns the entire song written by a racist.  He owned slaves. He may be a hero to you whites but he and his song are typical representations of inbred white ideology.  His song deserves no respect and I give it none.
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, and Ben Franklin all owned slaves. Does that make them racist? Owning slaves was a generally acceptable part of society back then. Stonewall Jackson served as a Lieutenant General for the Confederacy and owned slaves. Do you see him as a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that makes them all racist dummy.  Do you have a link for Ben Franklin owning slaves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Benjamin Franklin . Citizen Ben . Abolitionist | PBS
> He owned a couple earlier in his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then he became an abolitionist right?  Sort of like that Bryrd guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did become an abolitionist, yes.
Click to expand...

So he was once a racist.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, and Ben Franklin all owned slaves. Does that make them racist? Owning slaves was a generally acceptable part of society back then. Stonewall Jackson served as a Lieutenant General for the Confederacy and owned slaves. Do you see him as a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that makes them all racist dummy.  Do you have a link for Ben Franklin owning slaves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Benjamin Franklin . Citizen Ben . Abolitionist | PBS
> He owned a couple earlier in his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then he became an abolitionist right?  Sort of like that Bryrd guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did become an abolitionist, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he was once a racist.
Click to expand...

He was never a racist.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that makes them all racist dummy.  Do you have a link for Ben Franklin owning slaves?
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin Franklin . Citizen Ben . Abolitionist | PBS
> He owned a couple earlier in his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then he became an abolitionist right?  Sort of like that Bryrd guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did become an abolitionist, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he was once a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was never a racist.
Click to expand...

Of course he was a racist. You just said he owned slaves. How do you own someone if you dont think you are superior to them?


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Because it was the societal norm. So you're saying that a majority of Americans who ever lived are racist? 
Do you think Lincoln was racist?


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Because it was the societal norm. So you're saying that a majority of Americans who ever lived are racist?
> Do you think Lincoln was racist?


Yes. To both questions.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was the societal norm. So you're saying that a majority of Americans who ever lived are racist?
> Do you think Lincoln was racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. To both questions.
Click to expand...

Well, you have principles, I'll give you that much. I disagree with entirely, of course, but I can't fault you for that.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was the societal norm. So you're saying that a majority of Americans who ever lived are racist?
> Do you think Lincoln was racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. To both questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you have principles, I'll give you that much. I disagree with entirely, of course, but I can't fault you for that.
Click to expand...

Why would you disagree? Lincoln was obviously a racist. He was prepared to make Blacks people slaves forever and who can forget his famous quotes?

Not the Great Emancipator: 10 Racist Quotes Abraham Lincoln Said About Black People - Atlanta Black Star


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

Asclepias said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was the societal norm. So you're saying that a majority of Americans who ever lived are racist?
> Do you think Lincoln was racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. To both questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you have principles, I'll give you that much. I disagree with entirely, of course, but I can't fault you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you disagree? Lincoln was obviously a racist. He was prepared to make Blacks people slaves forever and who can forget his famous quotes?
> 
> Not the Great Emancipator: 10 Racist Quotes Abraham Lincoln Said About Black People - Atlanta Black Star
Click to expand...

1) His society conditioned him with that belief. The scientific minds of the era proclaimed racial inequality as fact. If all the leading scientific minds today proclaimed homosexuality, for instance, to be a mental illness, would you believe them? 
2) He valued keeping his country together more than he cared about sacrificing hundreds of thousands of lives to free the slaves.


----------



## bodecea

Alt_Ascendant said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do some research. Dont bother me with questions that have already been answered kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So one line in some long-forgotten third stanza condemns an entire piece? Besides, how is describing the demographics of any opposing army racist? He used "slaves". Big deal. He also talked about sending "hirelings" to the grave too, but is that racist against whites? No.  Stop being so over sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It condemns the entire song written by a racist.  He owned slaves. He may be a hero to you whites but he and his song are typical representations of inbred white ideology.  His song deserves no respect and I give it none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, and Ben Franklin all owned slaves. Does that make them racist? Owning slaves was a generally acceptable part of society back then. Stonewall Jackson served as a Lieutenant General for the Confederacy and owned slaves. Do you see him as a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you are another con-servative who likes to live in the 18th and 19th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do appreciate my Southern heritage, yes, but by no means do I wish it back. Slavery was an abhorrent wrong and the America is better off without it. Having slaves did not make one a racist, however.
Click to expand...

"Having slaves did not make one a racist, however"


----------



## bodecea

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that makes them all racist dummy.  Do you have a link for Ben Franklin owning slaves?
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin Franklin . Citizen Ben . Abolitionist | PBS
> He owned a couple earlier in his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then he became an abolitionist right?  Sort of like that Bryrd guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did become an abolitionist, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he was once a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was never a racist.
Click to expand...

So he owned white slaves too?


----------



## Alt_Ascendant

bodecea said:


> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin Franklin . Citizen Ben . Abolitionist | PBS
> He owned a couple earlier in his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Then he became an abolitionist right?  Sort of like that Bryrd guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did become an abolitionist, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he was once a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was never a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he owned white slaves too?
Click to expand...

No. Were the Aztecs racist against other natives for having slaves? Were the Egyptians racist against those around them for owning slaves? Were the Vikings racist for having white slaves?


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was the societal norm. So you're saying that a majority of Americans who ever lived are racist?
> Do you think Lincoln was racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. To both questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you have principles, I'll give you that much. I disagree with entirely, of course, but I can't fault you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you disagree? Lincoln was obviously a racist. He was prepared to make Blacks people slaves forever and who can forget his famous quotes?
> 
> Not the Great Emancipator: 10 Racist Quotes Abraham Lincoln Said About Black People - Atlanta Black Star
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) His society conditioned him with that belief. The scientific minds of the era proclaimed racial inequality as fact. If all the leading scientific minds today proclaimed homosexuality, for instance, to be a mental illness, would you believe them?
> 2) He valued keeping his country together more than he cared about sacrificing hundreds of thousands of lives to free the slaves.
Click to expand...

Are you calling Lincoln a sheep and of low intellect?  No I dont put much faith in white science.  They have a track record of either lying or being ignorant.

Yeah thats what i said. However, he also said whites should have the position of superiority or something to that effect.


----------



## Asclepias

Alt_Ascendant said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt_Ascendant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then he became an abolitionist right?  Sort of like that Bryrd guy?
> 
> 
> 
> He did become an abolitionist, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he was once a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was never a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he owned white slaves too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Were the Aztecs racist against other natives for having slaves? Were the Egyptians racist against those around them for owning slaves? Were the Vikings racist for having white slaves?
Click to expand...

They were racists if their justification for having those slaves were that they were an inferior race.


----------



## Nosmo King

Alt_Ascendant said:


> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.


What's the difference?  Kapernick isn't being criticized for being ill mannered, petulant, crude, boorish and immature.  He is being criticized for being unpatriotic.

Trump is being criticized for being ill mannered, petulant, crude, boorish and immature.  Hardly qualities we expect from the leader of a nation, unless that nation is the Philippines.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Alt_Ascendant said:


> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.


This is as ignorant as it is wrong.

Many ‘liberals’ disagree with Kaepernick, but acknowledge he’s at liberty to express himself in a free and democratic society.

‘Liberals’ also support Trump’s right to freely express himself, and consistent with a free and democratic society, appropriately denounce Trump’s hate and stupidity.

To oppose the ignorant, hateful things Trump says is not to seek to ‘deny’ him the ability to express his ignorance, stupidity, and hate.

You’re confusing opposing that which is expressed with seeking to deny someone the means by which to engage in free expression, and your ridiculous thread premise fails as a consequence.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Alt_Ascendant said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has their first amendment right to be as nasty, stupid, etc. as they want as long as they aren't directly contributing to the harm of others (like yelling fire in a crowded room). As well citizens have the right to call them out and protest or boycott them, etc.
> 
> What is wrong is actively preventing or trying to prevent one from exercising their first amendment right. Example:trying to force the NFL to prohibit players from kneeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I despise Kaepernick's action, but I have never believed for an instant he should be forbidden to do so.
Click to expand...

And the same is true with ‘liberals’ – they despise Trump’s ignorance, hate, and bigotry, but have never believed for an instant he should be forbidden to express his ignorance, hate, and bigotry.


----------



## Tennyson

Kapernick's kneeling during the National Anthem is not constitutionally protected and is at the descretion of the NBA and the team.


----------



## Asclepias

Tennyson said:


> Kapernick's kneeling during the National Anthem is not constitutionally protected and is at the descretion of the NBA and the team.


Of course its constitutionally protected. He cant be imprisoned for kneeling. Its obvious from your post you are really confused. Kap doesnt play in the NBA.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Kap has the right to protest and The Donald has the right to tweet.

I have the right to call Kap a jerk for the showboating and I have the right to call The Donald an embarrassment for his tweets. 

 That is what free speech is all about.


----------



## esthermoon

Alt_Ascendant said:


> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.


I don't understand why Clinton's supporters condemned what Trump said.
If that girl is fat, she's fat.
It's just a fact nothing more...
(ok maybe he should have said "overweight" instead of fat)


----------



## Tennyson

Asclepias said:


> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kapernick's kneeling during the National Anthem is not constitutionally protected and is at the descretion of the NBA and the team.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its constitutionally protected. He cant be imprisoned for kneeling. Its obvious from your post you are really confused. Kap doesnt play in the NBA.
Click to expand...


There is no constitutionally protected speech in the private sector.


----------



## Asclepias

Tennyson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kapernick's kneeling during the National Anthem is not constitutionally protected and is at the descretion of the NBA and the team.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its constitutionally protected. He cant be imprisoned for kneeling. Its obvious from your post you are really confused. Kap doesnt play in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no constitutionally protected speech in the private sector.
Click to expand...

The government isnt the private sector.


----------



## hjmick

So sorry, Fault_Asscentdunce, there's a difference between a person exercising their First Amendment rights and a person being a rude and nasty lout.


----------



## Ozone

hjmick said:


> So sorry, Fault_Asscentdunce, there's a difference between a person exercising their First Amendment rights and a person being a rude and nasty lout.


no, not really, not in america. everyone is equally obnoxious.


----------



## Tennyson

Asclepias said:


> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kapernick's kneeling during the National Anthem is not constitutionally protected and is at the descretion of the NBA and the team.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its constitutionally protected. He cant be imprisoned for kneeling. Its obvious from your post you are really confused. Kap doesnt play in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no constitutionally protected speech in the private sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government isnt the private sector.
Click to expand...

 
The 49's are not a government agency.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Alt_Ascendant said:


> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.



You same something, someone disagrees and says so, and so on and so on. That is what has happened to all these people, you just wear butthurt colored glasses.


----------



## Asclepias

Tennyson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kapernick's kneeling during the National Anthem is not constitutionally protected and is at the descretion of the NBA and the team.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its constitutionally protected. He cant be imprisoned for kneeling. Its obvious from your post you are really confused. Kap doesnt play in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no constitutionally protected speech in the private sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government isnt the private sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 49's are not a government agency.
Click to expand...

Nor does Kap play in the NBA. Since youre wrong on both counts explain to me again how he isnt constitutionally protected? Are you saying since he plays football he has lost his 1rst amendment rights to be free of prosecution by the government for expressing his views?


----------



## Tennyson

Asclepias said:


> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kapernick's kneeling during the National Anthem is not constitutionally protected and is at the descretion of the NBA and the team.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its constitutionally protected. He cant be imprisoned for kneeling. Its obvious from your post you are really confused. Kap doesnt play in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no constitutionally protected speech in the private sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government isnt the private sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 49's are not a government agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor does Kap play in the NBA. Since youre wrong on both counts explain to me again how he isnt constitutionally protected? Are you saying since he plays football he has lost his 1rst amendment rights to be free of prosecution by the government for expressing his views?
Click to expand...


Obviously I meant the NFL. 

The Bill of Rights do not protect speech in the private sector. There is not one Supreme Court case that you can cite that supports your views.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Alt_Ascendant said:


> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.



There's a *BIG* difference between saying someone CAN say something and someone SHOULD say something.

Trump has the right to say it, but shouldn't be president because he does say it.


----------



## Asclepias

Tennyson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its constitutionally protected. He cant be imprisoned for kneeling. Its obvious from your post you are really confused. Kap doesnt play in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no constitutionally protected speech in the private sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government isnt the private sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 49's are not a government agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor does Kap play in the NBA. Since youre wrong on both counts explain to me again how he isnt constitutionally protected? Are you saying since he plays football he has lost his 1rst amendment rights to be free of prosecution by the government for expressing his views?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously I meant the NFL.
> 
> The Bill of Rights do not protect speech in the private sector. There is not one Supreme Court case that you can cite that supports your views.
Click to expand...

My view is that Kap still has his first amendment rights. You are the one claiming that since he works for the NFL he no longer has them. Can you show us that exception?


----------



## Tennyson

Asclepias said:


> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no constitutionally protected speech in the private sector.
> 
> 
> 
> The government isnt the private sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 49's are not a government agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor does Kap play in the NBA. Since youre wrong on both counts explain to me again how he isnt constitutionally protected? Are you saying since he plays football he has lost his 1rst amendment rights to be free of prosecution by the government for expressing his views?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously I meant the NFL.
> 
> The Bill of Rights do not protect speech in the private sector. There is not one Supreme Court case that you can cite that supports your views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My view is that Kap still has his first amendment rights. You are the one claiming that since he works for the NFL he no longer has them. Can you show us that exception?
Click to expand...


He works for the 49's. It is not my job to produce something that does not exist. The Bill of Rights applies to the government. That is the most basic concept and purpose of the Bill of Rights.


----------



## Asclepias

Tennyson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government isnt the private sector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 49's are not a government agency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor does Kap play in the NBA. Since youre wrong on both counts explain to me again how he isnt constitutionally protected? Are you saying since he plays football he has lost his 1rst amendment rights to be free of prosecution by the government for expressing his views?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously I meant the NFL.
> 
> The Bill of Rights do not protect speech in the private sector. There is not one Supreme Court case that you can cite that supports your views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My view is that Kap still has his first amendment rights. You are the one claiming that since he works for the NFL he no longer has them. Can you show us that exception?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He works for the 49's. It is not my job to produce something that does not exist. The Bill of Rights applies to the government. That is the most basic concept and purpose of the Bill of Rights.
Click to expand...

Youre not making sense. How is working for the 49ers in any way something that takes your 1rst amendment rights from you?

thats like saying you are not an american citizen when you go to canada.


----------



## Tennyson

Asclepias said:


> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 49's are not a government agency.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does Kap play in the NBA. Since youre wrong on both counts explain to me again how he isnt constitutionally protected? Are you saying since he plays football he has lost his 1rst amendment rights to be free of prosecution by the government for expressing his views?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously I meant the NFL.
> 
> The Bill of Rights do not protect speech in the private sector. There is not one Supreme Court case that you can cite that supports your views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My view is that Kap still has his first amendment rights. You are the one claiming that since he works for the NFL he no longer has them. Can you show us that exception?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He works for the 49's. It is not my job to produce something that does not exist. The Bill of Rights applies to the government. That is the most basic concept and purpose of the Bill of Rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not making sense. How is working for the 49ers in any way something that takes your 1rst amendment rights from you?
> 
> thats like saying you are not an american citizen when you go to canada.
Click to expand...


Do you know what the Bill of Rights is and its stated purpose?  

Read the preamble and the first sentence of the Bill of Rights and tell me what you get from it.


----------



## Asclepias

Tennyson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does Kap play in the NBA. Since youre wrong on both counts explain to me again how he isnt constitutionally protected? Are you saying since he plays football he has lost his 1rst amendment rights to be free of prosecution by the government for expressing his views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I meant the NFL.
> 
> The Bill of Rights do not protect speech in the private sector. There is not one Supreme Court case that you can cite that supports your views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My view is that Kap still has his first amendment rights. You are the one claiming that since he works for the NFL he no longer has them. Can you show us that exception?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He works for the 49's. It is not my job to produce something that does not exist. The Bill of Rights applies to the government. That is the most basic concept and purpose of the Bill of Rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not making sense. How is working for the 49ers in any way something that takes your 1rst amendment rights from you?
> 
> thats like saying you are not an american citizen when you go to canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what the Bill of Rights is and its stated purpose?
> 
> Read the preamble and the first sentence of the Bill of Rights and tell me what you get from it.
Click to expand...

I know much more about it than you obviously.

I already read it and explained it to you. What do you get when you read it? What is confusing you about its meaning?


----------



## Tennyson

Asclepias said:


> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I meant the NFL.
> 
> The Bill of Rights do not protect speech in the private sector. There is not one Supreme Court case that you can cite that supports your views.
> 
> 
> 
> My view is that Kap still has his first amendment rights. You are the one claiming that since he works for the NFL he no longer has them. Can you show us that exception?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He works for the 49's. It is not my job to produce something that does not exist. The Bill of Rights applies to the government. That is the most basic concept and purpose of the Bill of Rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not making sense. How is working for the 49ers in any way something that takes your 1rst amendment rights from you?
> 
> thats like saying you are not an american citizen when you go to canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what the Bill of Rights is and its stated purpose?
> 
> Read the preamble and the first sentence of the Bill of Rights and tell me what you get from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know much more about it than you obviously.
> 
> I already read it and explained it to you. What do you get when you read it? What is confusing you about its meaning?
Click to expand...


It is obvious you enjoy trolling. There are plenty of people who enjoy engaging people with your skill-set. I am not one of them. Good luck.


----------



## defcon4

bodecea said:


> Who is saying the government should arrest your Messiah? That's right....nobody. If you could take a peek from under your white sheet for a bit to actually read the 1st Amendment, you'd find that people have the right to Free Speech, they do not have the right to be free of criticism from other free Americans.
> 
> You sound like a tiny handed guy who needs a safe space free from being picked on.


You are touting the 1st Amendment every time it fits the leftist agenda yet I do not see any of you fighting for it on college campuses...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hypocriosy of free speech indeed. I have friends in the oakland bay area who when they go to A'S games,if they hold up signs that say-give us a new owner.they are forced to take them down even though they are not bothering anybody else in the stadium.free speeech my ass.that is just ONE of hundreds of examples of the hypocrisy of free speech written in the constitution which has never existed.


----------



## Asclepias

LA RAM FAN said:


> hypocriosy of free speech indeed. I have friends in the oakland bay area who when they go to A'S games,if they hold up signs that say-give us a new owner.they are forced to take them down even though they are not bothering anybody else in the stadium.free speeech my ass.that is just ONE of hundreds of examples of the hypocrisy of free speech written in the constitution which has never existed.


To be honest you dont get to practice free speech on someone elses property.


----------



## xyz

Brilliant thread, in particular as Trump has often attacked the First Amendment, in particular the part about freedom of the press, and has suggested passing laws against it:
Is the First Amendment safe from Donald Trump? - CNN.com


----------



## defcon4

xyz said:


> Brilliant thread, in particular as Trump has often attacked the First Amendment, in particular the part about freedom of the press, and has suggested passing laws against it:
> Is the First Amendment safe from Donald Trump? - CNN.com


It's about time to abolish it. Since international companies bought up every major media outlet, it is used solely for destroying our country with anti-American propaganda.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Alt_Ascendant said:


> In the wake of Colin Kaepernick's "protests", Leftists have been shouting the same justification for his ungrateful actions. "It's his 1st Amemdment Right!" they cry. Yet, when Trump, for instance, calls one fat girl fat, he is universally condemned by those same Liberals. Shouldn't we ALL be held to the same standard? We are, after all,  created equal under God. If Trump wants to call O'Donnel fat then it should be well within his rights to do so without being criticized. Again, compare him to Kaepernick.
> Trump calls an overweight girl fat, gets called a women-hater.
> Kaepernick disrespects the flag of our great nation and all those -white and black- who sacrificed their lives to defend his rights, gets hailed as a hero and patriot.
> Those who believe that the Constitution freedoms only apply to their particular beliefs -Left AND Right- need to pick up a copy and read it. The 1st is for ALL American citizens, not just Liberals.



The Liberal Motto on the First Amendment: "You are free to agree with me."


----------

